# looking for drywall/ceiling repair person



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Need someone who could repair
A couple of spots on my ceiling
I have about 4 spots the size of
Round desert plates.the ceiling is a popcorn
One.I need the job to be done asap
For a very reasonable price


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Sherry.

I just called a friend of mine to see if he could use some work. He is currently in school with me, but did drywall for many years previously.

Feel free to call me or PM me for details.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

